
Show HN: CNN Model Recognizes Sketch in Real Time - aliabd
https://www.gradio.app/hub/hub-sketch-recognition
======
karmakaze
Great response time. I drew a frog, then the Mona Lisa.

[https://imgur.com/a/AJHVApG](https://imgur.com/a/AJHVApG)

------
aliabd
I used Gradio[1] to wrap an interface around this model[2]. Main contribution
is making run predictions in real-time.

[1]: [https://github.com/gradio-app/gradio](https://github.com/gradio-
app/gradio) [2]: [https://github.com/trekhleb/machine-learning-
experiments](https://github.com/trekhleb/machine-learning-experiments)

------
gibbiv
This is incredible. Amazing work. Surprisingly accurate.

~~~
aliabd
Thanks so much :)

